# How do you get a goat/sheep to brace?



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

I can set my goats up but they never push against me as they are supposed to, how do I get them to brace?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I thought the goat was supposed to move with the collar and if you circle the goat while holding the collar in the same place the goat should stay still.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That's for dairy showing, meat showing will "brace" them to get a certain look. 

Of course, I'm clueless when it comes to meat so, I don't have a clue how to make them do it! I was always under the impression that the showman was just positioning themselves to look that way, not anything the goat is doing. But idk.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Last year, I just walked my wethers backward until they pushed on me or hit the fence. It took a few times until they got the idea if I want them to go back, they are supposed to brace. Since my wethers are usually weigh more, or about the same weight as me, I can't pick them up, so they are taught on all 4 feet. If you can pick up the feet about a few inches off the ground, I think that it looks a bit better. However, do not hold the hold so high that the feet are higher than your knees. At a show, a judge said that it doesn't look professional with the goats' front feet off the ground very high.

I know that Dani-1995 is very good describing how to make your wether brace.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

A fairly easy way to encourage your meat goat to brace is to get a platform, about 2ft tall is what I used to use. It must be big enough that you and your goat are able to stand on it. A picnic table would be a good option. So, once both you and your goat are on the platform, position your goat to be braced and gradually push your goat to where he/she feels like they're going to fall off the edge. It generally takes a few times for them to get the idea of it, but most learn quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks everyone for your help! I'm excited to try some of these methods!


----------

